# Avatar upload



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm having problems uploading the avatar image from my hard disk.

I tried with .bmp and .jpeg formats, within the memory and size treshold required.

To no avail. I'll allways end up with the same message:

_"this is not a valid image file"_

Any clues?


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

MMmmm,
right now on my posting rules I noticed I cannot post attachments.
So may be I have the same problem a previous poster expressed on not being allowed to upload image formats. 
I'll try and e-mail the administrator about it.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I think you need a minimum number of posts, first. I just don't know what that number is. All I know is that I reached it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

mccoy said:


> I'm having problems uploading the avatar image from my hard disk.
> 
> I tried with .bmp and .jpeg formats, within the memory and size treshold required.
> 
> ...


must be in a .jpg or .gif format... not .jpeg



mccoy said:


> MMmmm,
> right now on my posting rules I noticed I cannot post attachments.
> So may be I have the same problem a previous poster expressed on not being allowed to upload image formats.
> I'll try and e-mail the administrator about it.


due to server space issues... only supporting members can upload attachments.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

OK gents,
maybe it was just the minimum treshold post # (at least one) that activated such capability.

js, aren't the .jpeg or .jpg formats processed the same way by applications? I also reduced the size from 80^2 pixels to 79^2 pixels, for a good measure.

Anyway, my avatar is there at last, looks great, isn't it?;-)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

.jpg and .jpeg are essentially the same - however, the file extension is different. And many programs, this software being one of them, will only accept the ".jpg" extension.

I used to see ".jpeg" all the time, but not so much lately...


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> .jpg and .jpeg are essentially the same - however, the file extension is different. And many programs, this software being one of them, will only accept the ".jpg" extension.
> 
> I used to see ".jpeg" all the time, but not so much lately...


Well, good to know it.. thanks!


----------

